# the lion inn trellech



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the lion inn trellech/trelech/trelick 
apparently there are 26 known versions of how to spell this town with the first three used on the signs as you come in one from each direction , we came across this place on the way in to the forest of dean from wales , first thing we saw were sign's on the way in to the town advertising a weekend cider festival at the lion inn that's my other halfs tipple so we were predisposed to stop, as we got to the pub right on the bend there was a motorhome parked with room for our's alongside, looked like an invitation to me so we stopped one of our best moves, the pub is a bit spit and sawdust so if you want a modern plastic palace don't bother but to me it was home from home with 5 cask ales and 3 draught ciders in the bar then a further dozen ciders in a marquee at the rear with a band, by the time we were settled they were on to an open mike session in the tent so we went and hid in the bar after a couple of decent local ales i was well into a wye valley beer called butty bach similar to TT landlords & tribute after 5 pints couldn't tell the difference, 
the pub is in britstops apparently and though a member i hadn't got my copy with me but tony/tom the landlord said he's been welcoming camping van's ever since he's had the pub and also very dog friendly told you my kind of place, the food looks good but we arrived on a sunday and normally they close at 4;30pm sundays but they'd stayed open for the festival so we couldn't eat there.

Telephone 01600 860322

Or visit www.lioninn.co.uk 
N 51.74627 W 2.72396


----------

